# Bartering honey



## Honey-4-All

on the hoof?


----------



## Honey Hive Farms

We do this kind of stuff everyone now and then. I would see where they are on their beaf prices, retail or wholesale then that is what my honey is worth.
I just traded 5 gallon buckets of honey for Silver coins, spot prices. Good deal for both of us.
Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Pops

I like this idea.


----------



## jim lyon

Well we have learned recently much about the scope of "big brothers" monitoring activities. I wonder if they forward much of what they learn to the IRS?


----------



## Barry

No, I don't forward anything.


----------



## mathesonequip

barry we do not really think of you as big brother. I think that this was a reference to "our friends" in Washington.


----------



## Barry

Thanks for the vote of confidence! But I'm not sure about Jim, those commercial guys have enough secrets to fill an Ives tower hive and they don't take kindly to any of it getting out. Rumor has it that I read PM's! I read it on the internet!


----------



## jim lyon

We hear rumors you have been on here a lot lately because you are recuperating from surgery. Yeah, right, whatever. So how are things there in Virginia Barry?


----------



## kenr

This meat would be locally processed and I would trade after he brought the meat home. Mostly roast and sausage.


----------



## sqkcrk

Barry is not in bed w/ the NSA. Bartering is selling in the eyes of the IRS.


----------



## Ben Little

What if you "accidentally" spilled a few drums of honey and they were never seen again  hmm ? wink wink nudge nudge . no proof to what happened really


----------



## sqkcrk

Play it like you want.


----------



## kenr

I just swapped five gallons of honey for 85 gallons of K1 kerosene we both walked away smiling.


----------



## Intheswamp

Barry said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence! But I'm not sure about Jim, those commercial guys have enough secrets to fill an Ives tower hive and they don't take kindly to any of it getting out. Rumor has it that I read PM's! I read it on the internet!


I know for a fact that Barry reads PM's!!!!!
v
v
v
v
v
v
v

He's responded to several that I've sent him.  :lookout: 

Ed


----------



## sqkcrk

Yeah, but does he understand them? :no:


----------



## mathesonequip

kenr said:


> I just swapped five gallons of honey for 85 gallons of K1 kerosene we both walked away smiling.


how did you find this good deal?


----------



## JoshW

I trade for pork, my retail price against theirs. Essentially a sale from both sides, just this way no money changes hands. I might add they use the honey to flavor the pork I eat. Double win for me as my business name goes on their packaging. Can you say free advertisement?


----------



## Guest

barry we have a tendency to don't extremely consider you as huge brother. i believe that this was a relevancy "our friends" in Washington.


----------



## minz

Swapped bees for and extractor, we both walked away smiling. That’s the key, it is a good deal if you both get what you wanted. Most individuals do not have much use for a 5 gallon bucket of honey to go price per swap (unless they are brewing mead). Price is a starting dickering point.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

You need to swap retail value for retail value. Most wont want 5 gallons but, 5 cases they can use at Christmas gifts etc. swap Candles lip-balm etc at retail value to his retail value.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

sqkcrk said:


> Barry is not in bed w/ the NSA. Bartering is selling in the eyes of the IRS.


Not if you quickly eat the evidence. Isnt that corpus delecti. Or meatis delicious.


----------



## odfrank

I swapped 1 each 12 oz. comb honey in hard plastic boxes for 1 each new eight frame supers. Deal for me or him?


----------



## mathesonequip

odfrank said:


> I swapped 1 each 12 oz. comb honey in hard plastic boxes for 1 each new eight frame supers. Deal for me or him?


yes


----------



## SWM

I recently swapped used package bee cages for honey. He got the cages for cheap and I can sell the honey for more than the cages were worth in cash. We both got a good deal!


----------

